# I think Hidan is .....



## Snickers (Sep 11, 2006)

Hidan is in Akatsuki.

Well the fairly new introduced ''immortal'' character seems to be pretty popular, so I figured I make a theory too.

I know it sounds crazy But Hidan is in akatsuki.

You see him doing an _ Akatsuki _ mission with _ Kakuzu _ |Who is an Akatsuki member.

Here you seem him wearing the akatsuki outfit. Each member has this outfit. 
He also has the ring. Tobi's interest for the ring proved us that you need to have a ring to be part of Akatsuki.


*Spoiler*: _Hidan in akatsuki clothes_ 








Here is proof he is looking for a bijuu, which is akatsuki business (again with kakuzu who is an akatsuki).
.

Hidan is definitly an akatsuki.
Uptil now I've seen no proof that Hidan isn't an akatsuki.
I mean he's wearing the cloth, the ring and hangs around other Akatsukimembers.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 11, 2006)

...Excuse me, what?
*Of course* Hidan is in Akatsuki.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 11, 2006)

Sounds believable if not for one big flaw...
How do you know _Kakuzu_ is in Akatsuki? Your theory depends entirely on this assumption.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 11, 2006)

people, i just wanna know what manga are you reading and how you come with all that stupid, nonsense, and "how the hell you have thought that" theories D:


----------



## Sypher (Sep 11, 2006)

This theory reaks of bullshit, you have no facts to back up your claims what so ever.

Try again please.


----------



## Khamzul (Sep 11, 2006)

Ehh.. Well i firmly belived you until you posted the manga page. Those clearly proves that you theory is wrong. Why would an akatsuki wear akatsuki clothes? 

"A ninja must think underneath the underneath."

I think he is the ramen girl, and I actually got some proof. Better luck next time.


----------



## havedeath (Sep 11, 2006)

This is as stupid as those Yondaime = Akatsuki leader theories.. Grow a brain idiot, this is an impossible theory.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Sep 11, 2006)

Lies! All lies!


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Sep 11, 2006)

Which pill did you pop?


----------



## sasukecopyninja (Sep 11, 2006)

Ummm, since when was there a debate bout Hidan NOT being a member, seriously, there is NO proof of him NOT being in it, and the fact that he was AT the meeting of MEMBERS ONLY I think, well just maybe you never know, but i tihnk he's a member


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 11, 2006)

This thread is great.


----------



## Shisui (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice theory. I hope it turns out to be true.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 11, 2006)

m1nj3/HN said:
			
		

> Hidan is in akatsuki.


I stopped reading here.


----------



## Sypher (Sep 11, 2006)

Gentz said:
			
		

> Nice theory. I hope it turns out to be true.



If this theory turns out to be true, I swear I'll stop caring about Naruto, it would just ruin the whole fucking story.


----------



## Hitokiri Kenshin (Sep 11, 2006)

ahmm... who said hidan is not an akatsuki member????


----------



## Baki (Sep 11, 2006)

NO WAIII!!! I DON'T BELIEVE.

Great thread.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 11, 2006)

.................................


----------



## Yasha (Sep 11, 2006)

.................................


----------



## Aya (Sep 11, 2006)

Hidan in Akatsuki? No Waii!111!


----------



## Snickers (Sep 11, 2006)

Here is new undisputeable proof about hidan being in akatsuki.

he great colored page of all known akatsuki.

Also see this triangle connection.


----------



## Troublesome (Sep 11, 2006)

I think you are onto something...


----------



## Snickers (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeh this is definitly some astounding proof.


----------



## Naruko (Sep 11, 2006)

Ok, I respect anyone's right here to make a theory. But Akatsuki? Who/what the hell is that? If you want to make a theory at least make one relevent to the story...don't just make up random names of entities to forward your agenda...Akatsuki sounds more fake that Golden Byakugan 

I will admit it's suspicious they dress the same but that will be explained later i'm sure (probably some camouflage thing, i'm sure).


----------



## Rori (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, no shit, sherlock.



			
				Suiton Hasselhoff said:
			
		

> people, i just wanna know what manga are you reading ...


----------



## Snickers (Sep 11, 2006)

Cynycyl said:
			
		

> Ok, I respect anyone's right here to make a theory. But Akatsuki? Who/what the hell is that? If you want to make a theory at least make one relevent to the story...don't just make up random names of entities to forward your agenda...Akatsuki sounds more fake that Golden Byakugan
> 
> I will admit it's suspicious they dress the same but that will be explained later i'm sure (probably some camouflage thing, i'm sure).



Golden byakugan = ando fact.

ando fact > manga fact _'' Kishimoto and databook are wrong''_.

So I think this theory is pretty plausible.

Also akatsuki and the organization are defined and pretty well,though very shallow, explained.

I suggest you read the manga (pre-timeskipe, and the beginning of post-timeskip) to learn more about akatsuki.

Before discussing this serious business.


Yes I recieved some help from Sherlock.


----------



## drunk kitsune (Sep 11, 2006)

After all this, if it turns out that Hidan really is Akatsuki, then I'm gonna stop reading the manga, cause this is the 3,723rd time that Kishi has gone and done something that just ruins the whole damn thing.


----------



## B (Sep 11, 2006)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD I LOL'D


----------



## Aya (Sep 11, 2006)

i think Hidan used a genjutsu to let the Akatsukis think that he's an Akatsuki. But in fact he's a farmer-ninja and owns 10 cows!


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Sep 11, 2006)

nice theory..
now all you left is to prove kakuzu is one too


----------



## Hagen (Sep 11, 2006)

Bullshit! just bullshit! This is the most stupid theory since the ?all akatsuki are yondaime clones?thing.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 11, 2006)

damn, WHAT?!!!! what a surprise? how did you know that? i dont think he is akatsuki.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 11, 2006)

m1nj3/HN said:
			
		

> I know it sounds crazy But Hidan is in akatsuki.



*Spoiler*: _.........................................._ 



HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Naruko (Sep 11, 2006)

I still call shenanigans! Akatsuki, pssh...no way Kishimoto would ever make up such a silly name ...like we're supposed to believe there's some secret criminal organization up to no good in Narutoverse...next you'll say there are bounties on ninja's and Asuma once spent time as a holy man >< ffs...


----------



## The Sentry (Sep 11, 2006)

wow is Hidan really in Akatsuki ??


----------



## Blizzard chain (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## ssaxamaphone (Sep 11, 2006)

i dont know about this theory....has some big flaws


----------



## MrBluesummers (Sep 11, 2006)

So...if Hidan's an Akatsuki...that must mean...Naruto is a jinchuuriki and....

JESUS CHRIST!


Goku is a Saiyan....Wow, the connection all makes sense now.


----------



## Kimi Sama (Sep 11, 2006)

I flipped a coin to decide whether or not to join in with the "Akatsuki?!" posts (heads) or complain about how trendwhoring sucks (tails). Came up heads, so...

There are so many flaws I don't know where to start. For one thing, that colour spread is clearly a poorly drawn piece of fanart, so that's not proof at all. Whoever did it got Rin and Yondaime's hair colours _completely_ wrong. Didn't even bother to draw their faces in, either.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 11, 2006)

God damn, suicide never seemed so damn good....eh?


----------



## Blizzard chain (Sep 11, 2006)

Hidan aint in akatsuki, hidan is in the GB fanclub


----------



## King_Rollo (Sep 11, 2006)

Blizzard chain said:
			
		

>



Stole my response.


----------



## 4th's Legacy (Sep 11, 2006)

Awesome! This information supports my "Naruto is a Jinchuriki with the 9-tailed Kyuubi bijuu sealed inside him" theory. Goodjob man, keep collecting the facts it will lead you to the truth.


----------



## Snickers (Sep 11, 2006)

It seems ppl are doubting wether kakuzu is in the akatsuki.
This manga page proves so.  _''the akatsuki are on the move''_.
This is very plausible, however, only plausible if we go against the undying idealism and truth.
Therefore we must ask ourselves this question, regarding wether kakuzu is an akatsuki or not.
*"Are Kashimoto and the databook truly right?"*

If so, then yes kakuzu,and therefore hidan is an akatsuki, making this theory flawless. 
However, if kishimoto and the databook are _wrong_ (which is most likely to be the case), I will put some further research into this matter. And sort things out.


----------



## Gambitz (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## Chi (Sep 11, 2006)

When this shit will be proved wrong, I will come to this thread and humiliate you in public


----------



## Trigger_Happy00 (Sep 12, 2006)

Pfft, I bet this guy will start pulling out the "Gaara uses sand" theory.


----------



## Moses (Sep 12, 2006)

Geez, we all knew he's an akatsuki! I agree with TH00!!!!


----------



## emo_kid (Sep 12, 2006)

HAHAHHAHA wat the hell were u smoking wen u made this thread???????  


who didnt think that that hidan wasnt in akatsuki to start of if????


haha cant stop pissing myself


----------



## wherezmytofu (Sep 12, 2006)

im seriously laughing like crazy here


----------



## Yoofie (Sep 12, 2006)

I can't tell if people are being scarcastic or not in this thread.


----------



## Snickers (Sep 12, 2006)

Sarcastic ?? who's being sarcastic ??
This thread is serious business. 

Do you know that Hidan might * not * even be in akatsuki if this theory is proven wrong.

Do you know how many people would suffer .
The amount of lies told by all the ppl in the world who referred to hidan as _ an akatsuki _ would be great.
The Whole Naruto manga reading pupblic would be liars mh


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 12, 2006)

idiotic theory just because he wears akatsuki clothes, paints his nails,wears the ring he's in akatsuki?

hidan could be a very mean,very violent but religous cosplayer


----------



## Kanii (Sep 12, 2006)

I said it once before, but Hidan is Macaulay Culkin =/ Therefore he's an actor, not an Akatsuki. I guess the whole Akatsuki-thing is all about his new movie (don't know the title though).


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Sep 12, 2006)

I wonder what kind of hairgel Hidan uses?


----------



## gabha (Sep 12, 2006)

This is a very good theory.

*reps*


----------



## Ram (Sep 12, 2006)

IT'S ONLY YOUR OPINION JEEZ IT'S NOT EVEN PROVED


----------



## Kimi Sama (Sep 12, 2006)

m1nj3/HN said:
			
		

> Therefore we must ask ourselves this question, regarding wether kakuzu is an akatsuki or not.
> *"Are Kashimoto and the databook truly right?"*
> However, if kishimoto and the databook are _wrong_ (which is most likely to be the case), I will put some further research into this matter. And sort things out.


Ando proved Kishimoto and the databok wrong in the past. If they can be wrong once, they can be wrong again.



			
				Kanii said:
			
		

> I said it once before, but Hidan is Macaulay Culkin =/ Therefore he's an actor, not an Akatsuki. I guess the whole Akatsuki-thing is all about his new movie (don't know the title though).


I love this


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 12, 2006)

Kanii said:
			
		

> I said it once before, but Hidan is Macaulay Culkin =/ Therefore he's an actor, not an Akatsuki. I guess the whole Akatsuki-thing is all about his new movie (don't know the title though).



I fucking LOL'd


----------



## Snickers (Sep 12, 2006)

Then Believe I say !!


----------



## Blizzard chain (Sep 12, 2006)

I suppose you also think that there is some evil orginization made up of supposed "s rank criminals" that has people like walking sushi, a vegetable, a blind genocide maniac, a religious freak, a super strong money obsessed giant, a puppet,a guy that looks like a girl with mouths on his hands, and a leader who inisists on taunting us and making us make theories about how he is sum fourth hokage guy or kurenai's dad


----------



## Sasori (Sep 12, 2006)

READ TEH FUCKING MANGA!!111


----------



## Ram (Sep 12, 2006)

The moral of this thread is that Gai > *

Thanks for clearing that up Snickers.


----------



## Ram (Sep 12, 2006)

m1nj3/HN said:
			
		

> Here is new undisputeable proof about hidan being in akatsuki.
> 
> he great colored page of all known akatsuki.
> 
> Also see this triangle connection.


OH I GET IT...MYSTERIOUS GIRL.



Snickers wins on so many levels.


----------



## Snickers (Sep 12, 2006)

See only high level ppl can comprehend that joke

XD

 Damn, Out of rep .


Foolish little hiruko, the manga is *wrong*


----------



## Neji (Sep 12, 2006)

OMG best theory ever! best theory ever next to ando


----------



## Trigger_Happy00 (Sep 12, 2006)

The manga is filler. Bwaheheh.


----------



## Itachiowns (Sep 12, 2006)

This theory is so... TRUE!


----------



## Gray Wolf (Sep 12, 2006)

Hidan has some similarities with Rasputin so maybe he is the Rasputin of the Naruto world. Hidan is really pulling the strings of Akatsuki just like Rasputin.


----------



## Kanii (Sep 13, 2006)

Hidan is NOT an Akatsuki.

Freakin' proof ;(

There you have it. As someone stated before, the manga is filler AND partly advertisement. It's just Culkin's new movie - "Hidan home alone 2".


			
				Ofkinheimer said:
			
		

> I wonder what kind of hairgel Hidan uses?


 It's actually a mix of cola and sprite.


----------



## Kakashi_1703 (Sep 13, 2006)

Am I the only one who is confused.


----------



## sagroth (Sep 13, 2006)

NejiTachi said:
			
		

> OMG best theory ever! best theory ever next to ando



I will cut my own dick off if this theory is wrong.


*is kinda surprised no one has said this yet*


----------



## Snickers (Sep 13, 2006)

Kakashi_1703 said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who is confused.



Apparantly ? what are you confused about ??


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 13, 2006)

this is the stupidist thread in this whole forum. if hidan is an akatsuki then naruto is a jinchuuriki, sasuke is an uchiha , orochimaru is gay , jiraiya is a pervert. IT ALL FITS!!!


----------



## Fenix (Sep 13, 2006)

This thread is amazing


----------



## Shinji (Sep 13, 2006)

So the theory is about hidan being akatsuki, wtf who the hell would think he weren't for, this is really a waste of a thread, and who gives you reps for this if you read the manga or went to wikipedia and read the akatsuki section you would know he is a member, and for god sakes he is on the cover of a manga showing all the akatsuki members.
Whats your next thread Itachi is in akatsuki?
Akatsuki is hunting biju?
The akatsuki leader is in akatsuki?
and i'm really tired of peeps puttin joke threads in the theories its just a waste.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 13, 2006)

k1nj3 ur such an idiot 
look at the latest chap (323) hidan is a hollow


----------



## Kanii (Sep 13, 2006)

Sesshomaru Uchiha said:
			
		

> So the theory is about hidan being akatsuki, wtf who the hell would think he weren't for, this is really a waste of a thread, and who gives you reps for this if you read the manga or went to wikipedia and read the akatsuki section you would know he is a member, and for god sakes he is on the cover of a manga showing all the akatsuki members.
> Whats your next thread Itachi is in akatsuki?
> Akatsuki is hunting biju?
> The akatsuki leader is in akatsuki?
> and i'm really tired of peeps puttin joke threads in the theories its just a waste.


 And I'm tired of people putting "AL = Yondaime" threads in the theories, stop bitching.
This thread surpassed masculinity a long time ago, and there's nothing you can do about it =/


----------



## wapy (Sep 13, 2006)

ohooho nooo!!! he is in akatsuki!!! And i who had mercy of him!!!!


----------



## Snickers (Sep 13, 2006)

Sesshomaru Uchiha said:
			
		

> Bla bla bla *whincecry* Blablabla.



lol you sure get tired quick, you have only been here a month

Hmm the AL is in akatsuki...that might be good.

But I was thinking of another theory : _''Sakura is not the blue-haired akatsuki female nin''_

@Doomsday. I'm very honored, but I'm not K1nj3, He's my master. My real name is Snickers


----------



## Sasori (Sep 13, 2006)

m1nj3/HN said:
			
		

> Foolish little hiruko, the manga is *wrong*


Hatsumoto and Databook are wrong.


----------



## Kimi Sama (Sep 13, 2006)

As of the latest chapter, I have yet more doubt on this silly theory.

Would an S-class criminal be running around in a child's halloween costume? I think _not_


----------



## koike88 (Sep 13, 2006)

I think Hidan is faking, and Kakuzu fakes along with him, those bastards.


----------



## Kanii (Sep 13, 2006)

Kimi Sama said:
			
		

> As of the latest chapter, I have yet more doubt on this silly theory.
> 
> Would an S-class criminal be running around in a child's halloween costume? I think not


 You forgot the scythe, you can't just walk around with something like that, he would be arrested in no time. It just doesn't make sense. Even more so because Kakuzu's all about money, he cannot be a criminal, otherwise he would just take everything he wants by force (no need for money that is)... 



			
				m1nj3/HN said:
			
		

> Hmm the AL is in akatsuki...that might be good.


Second that. =/


----------



## Kimi Sama (Sep 13, 2006)

Kanii said:
			
		

> You forgot the scythe, you can't just walk around with something like that, he would be arrested in no time. It just doesn't make sense. Even more so because Kakuzu's all about money, he cannot be a criminal, otherwise he would just take everything he wants by force (no need for money that is)...



Hey, this is a country where children are given knives to play with at the age of 6. I'm sure Hidan's scythe is perfectly legal in Konoha


----------



## Kanii (Sep 13, 2006)

But... they're evil... and... scythe... policemen...


----------



## Shinji (Sep 13, 2006)

whats with these people giving me bad reps for stating my opinion, its not like im the one who put an obvious theory thread, jesus christ you people got some problems.


----------



## Kimi Sama (Sep 13, 2006)

Kanii said:
			
		

> But... they're evil... and... scythe... policemen...


Hah, there's a thought actualy - poor fucking Konoha police department!
They have to police a country where even toddlers are packing knives, and half the population are trained murderers.



			
				Sesshomaru Uchiha said:
			
		

> whats with these people giving me bad reps for stating my opinion, its not like im the one who put an obvious theory thread, jesus christ you people got some problems.


Dunno about anyone else, but I negged ya cause I'm enjoying this thread, and also because I know your type gets worked up about rep, so I figured it'd amuse me breifly.


----------



## Kanii (Sep 13, 2006)

Kimi Sama said:
			
		

> Hah, there's a thought actualy - poor fucking Konoha police department!
> They have to police a country where even toddlers are packing knives, and half the population are trained murderers.


 So true xD Considering the knives and so on, the airport has to be one hell of a place =/ 


			
				Kimi Sama said:
			
		

> Dunno about anyone else, but I negged ya cause I'm enjoying this thread, and also because I know your type gets worked up about rep, so I figured it'd amuse me breifly


 Well, yeah, this thread is fun and the flame was not necessary, nevertheless, negging him was ebul --- allthough I don't really care qq"


----------



## Trias (Sep 13, 2006)

Grrblt said:
			
		

> Sounds believable if not for one big flaw...
> How do you know _Kakuzu_ is in Akatsuki? Your theory depends entirely on this assumption.



 Oh my got I just passed a constitution check of instakill.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 13, 2006)

m1nj3/HN said:
			
		

> @Doomsday. I'm very honored, but I'm not K1nj3, He's my master. My real name is Snickers



ah my bad snickers sorry  
where is the spammin gang anyway?


----------



## Snickers (Sep 13, 2006)

We reside in the Blender and Plaza
 Post All "What Soundtrack / Song...?" Questions Here!


----------



## Kimi Sama (Sep 13, 2006)

Kanii said:
			
		

> Well, yeah, this thread is fun and the flame was not necessary, nevertheless, negging him was ebul --- allthough I don't really care qq"


Heehee.
I'm not always evil anyway... just more inclined towards it when bored. Sorry mr Sesshamaru Uchiha, probably didn't mean it anyway. Might pos you some time, when bored again!


----------



## nwoppertje (Sep 13, 2006)

That's quite a bold statement! Your so called 'proof' is not entirely convincing me, though. ><


----------



## Shinji (Sep 13, 2006)

Kimi Sama said:
			
		

> Heehee.
> I'm not always evil anyway... just more inclined towards it when bored. Sorry mr Sesshamaru Uchiha, probably didn't mean it anyway. Might pos you some time, when bored again!



lol its cool at least you had some balls to post your name on the comments when you neg reped me, if you give me a neg at least tell me who u r, so when you post a crap thread i know to neg rep u, now im fricken in a bunch of cause of this, i was in green lol, fricken 4 neg reps


----------



## d3vlabs (Sep 13, 2006)

Far Fetched. Good try thou. Maybe next time.


----------



## Snickers (Sep 13, 2006)

Sesshomaru Uchiha said:
			
		

> lol its cool at least you had some balls to post your name on the comments when you neg reped me, if you give me a neg at least tell me who u r, so when you post a crap thread i know to neg rep u, now im fricken in a bunch of cause of this, i was in green lol, fricken 4 neg reps



It's not that bad, I got negrep ( and grey repXD) for this thread, with no name.  But since it takes away next to nothing, I don't really care. Not that I would.
But I agree it's cowardly to leave away your name when negrepping.
But I don't really care since beautiful threads like these get negreps by ppl who can't appreciate the potential slight enjoyment it brings.


----------



## Drunken Fist Fighter (Sep 13, 2006)

This is really a bad thread..


----------



## Shinji (Sep 13, 2006)

m1nj3/HN said:
			
		

> It's not that bad, I got negrep ( and grey repXD) for this thread, with no name.  But since it takes away next to nothing, I don't really care. Not that I would.
> But I agree it's cowardly to leave away your name when negrepping.
> But I don't really care since beautiful threads like these get negreps by ppl who can't appreciate the potential slight enjoyment it brings.



im glad you understand and this isn't a bad thread it is just u r stating the obvious lol.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 13, 2006)

you should take an extra of snickers cause as the new chapter demonstrates hidan is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



a Sith


----------



## Snickers (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeh He looks a bit strange.
He definitly doesn't look like an akatsuki that's for sure.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 14, 2006)

m1nj3/HN said:
			
		

> Yeh He looks a bit strange.
> He definitly doesn't look like an akatsuki that's for sure.



Your theory of Hidan being an akatsuki is falling into the deep bottom of phailure =D


----------



## thethingexe (Sep 14, 2006)

this is a joke theory right?

thats like total bullshit.








lols.


----------



## less (Sep 14, 2006)

Aw C'mon! I hate the way rabid fanboys always construct these imaginary connections in their desperate little brains and spew them onto the internet. Hey, first poster, if you want to imagine things, fine, but keep it in your fanfics and not on NF, kthx.

Fail.


----------



## MiNaC (Sep 14, 2006)

Is this guy for real?


----------



## Terensu (Sep 14, 2006)

Whoa, nice theory, never saw this one coming?!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 14, 2006)

.... OMFG 

I NEVER KNEW THIS!!  *cough


----------



## Itachiowns (Sep 14, 2006)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:
			
		

> you should take an extra of snickers cause as the new chapter demonstrates hidan is
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I second that. Hidan will use his Scythe just as Darth Maul used a double edged lightsaber! Then he will get cut and half and still be alive =O
Naruto is turning into Star Wars!


----------



## rizahatake (Sep 15, 2006)

Is this a joke thread? Of course Hidan is in Akatsuki. Who tell you that he's not? 
By the way, kakuzu is the treasurer of Akatsuki.


----------



## Moses (Sep 15, 2006)

This thread spawned my Gaara uses sand...


----------



## Billy_Idol (Sep 15, 2006)

i agre 80% with teh op.it could b tru. but i will frts check wat hatsumoto has 2 say abot hiden b4 i make my decsion 100% prooves,.


----------



## earthshine (Sep 15, 2006)

this is COMPLETE BULLSHIT.



there has been NO evidence to support this wild and idiotic theory. my god you fail.


----------



## Permanent (Sep 15, 2006)

What the hell? What's an 'akatasuki'? Is it a type of noodle? There is no possible way that Hidan and Kakazu could be part of a noodle. Then again, noodles never die and are money greedy bastards. Hm, after reconsideration, it seems that you may be correct.

But I think that you need to get your facts straight, just because someone is in 'akatsuki' clothing doesn't mean they're part of it (I can dress like a girl, but that doesn't make me one). It could be that Hidan is part of a testicular-rubbing noodle company that needs reconization and publication so they hire two genjutsu specialists to pose as an infamous S-Class'd nin organization. Keep this in mind, I think that Kishi will reveal this later in the story.


----------



## derr2903 (Sep 15, 2006)

I agree. I suspect Hidan is in Akatsuki too. 

However, I dont believe Itachi is in Akatsuki. I know this for a fact.

(Even though, Kakashi said so. Even though Orchi said so. Even though Jiraya said so. Even though Kishi said so.)

Why? BECAUSE...



Im Uchiha Madara.


----------



## Godeiche (Sep 15, 2006)

No, he's not. He's wearing the new outfit for the Sailor Moon Fanclub.
Duh.


----------



## clouded_fate (Sep 15, 2006)

lord in heaven, hitler in hell, please tell me this is a joke thread


----------



## Snickers (Sep 16, 2006)

No This thread = serious business.
please leave if you don't have something constructive to add.


----------



## coriander (Sep 16, 2006)

with his cool real badass aura, he must be an akatsuki. but the thread ought to add more proof. tsk tsk tsk..


----------



## clouded_fate (Sep 16, 2006)

serious business my ass, you moron

1. they attack bijuu, like akatsuki
2. they dress like akkatsuki
3. they are strong like akatsuki
4. they are probably missing-nin, like akatsuki
5. they work with zetsu, who is in akatsuki


why the hell does anyone even question this?

and lets not forget they appeared in the akatsuki picture, along with zetsu, itachi, and everyone else




this thread=fail


----------



## less (Sep 18, 2006)

m1nj3/HN said:
			
		

> No This thread = serious business.
> please leave if you don't have something constructive to add.


Allright, you need it fed with a spoon? Fine  



> Here you seem him wearing the akatsuki outfit. Each member has this outfit.
> He also has the ring. Tobi's interest for the ring proved us that you need to have a ring to be part of Akatsuki.


FACT: If you could judge anyone in Naruto by their clothes, Haku would be a girl, Kurenai would be a mummy and Team 8 would be snowboarders. *This is a manga.* The clothes are there to make Hidan look cool, nothing else. Not everyone in Naruto who uses fishnets/bandages/huge collars are in some kind of weird organization, right? Besides, anyone with a gold coin and a tailor can get one. Remember when Kabuto wore ANBU gear? Didn't make him one. Same thing with the ring: common piece of jewelry, easily forged.



> Here is proof he is looking for a bijuu, which is akatsuki business (again with kakuzu who is an akatsuki).


It has been quite emphazized throughout Naruto that the bijuus were the powerhouses of the old ninja wars. Anyone with an interest military power could reasonably be looking for one, be it a kingdom, a village under attack or even Gatou (were he still alive).

As for hanging out with Akatsuki members, so did Tobi before he became an Akatsuki, and so do Kabuto right now. Besides, the fact that they have tailors to sew their cloaks suggests that they chillax with buds and associates like all others. This prooves nothing.

Now I don't want to seem harsh here, but you're grasping at straws. I would personally have nothing against Hidan being in the Akatsuki. Hell I'd think it'd be a pretty cool twist on things, all I'm saying is that this is some pretty damn weak "evidence" you're giving us.

Put more effort into your next theory, please.
nothing wrong with your imagination, though lol.


----------



## kaspinio (Sep 18, 2006)

WHO SAID HIDAN IS NOT AN AKTSUKI MEMBER?!WHAT THE *** DID YOU EXPECT???I CAN NOT BELIEVE IT!ALL THIS GUY SAYING IT'S TRUE..HIDAN "IS" AN AKATSUKI...JUST BECAUSE U WANT AN CONFUSING PLOT DOESN'T MEAN THAT ALL THE SERIE HAS TO BE LIKE YOU WANT TO BE!



> If this theory turns out to be true, I swear I'll stop caring about Naruto, it would just ruin the whole fucking story



I DON'T CARE WHAT U GONNA DO U F**ING IDIOT!!! IF YOU DON'T LIKE NARUTO SERIES DON'T SEE IT!SOME GUYS FROM HERE YOU ARE ***HEADS!I DON'T CARE IF YOU REPORT BAD REPUTATION..SOME GUYS HAVE ALREADY REPORT JUST BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T LIKE MY THEORIES...A THEORY IS A THEORY!!.IF U DON'T LIKE IT SAY YOUR THEORY NOT JUST SAYING "YOUR THEORY MISS"..IF WE HAD SOMETHING FOR SURE THEN WE DIDN'T HAVE TO POST IT AND W8 FOR YOU OPINION!!!!.I STOP LOGGING IN THIS FORUM JUST BECAUSE THERE ARE SOME **HOLES WHO THINK THEY NOW EVERYTHING..SYPHER GO TO HELL I DON'T CARE AND EVERYONE WHO WILL STOP SEEING NARUTO JUST BEVCAUSE  THEY WON'T LIKE A PLOT....I LIKE THIS FAR NARUTO AND I KEEP SEEING IT CAUSE I LIKE IT THEY WAY IT IS...HIDAN IS AN AKATSUKI...WHAT DO I HAVE TO DO TO PERSUADE SOME COLD ASSES HERE?! STICK HIDAN'S AKATSUKI RING IN YOUR GAY ASS?!..I'M FURIOUS MAN WHAT DO U EXPECT?...hidan is not in true an akatsuki member..is a guy who just hang around with their uniform and a fake ring...oooor...""hidan is not an akatsuki member yet cause he has to pass the "akasuki exams" so he can be one of them ""..IS THAT YOU THOUGHTS?...MY GOD THEY ARE SO UNEXPECTED! HOLY SH**T HOW YOU THOUGHT SOMETHING LIKE THIS?...come on

some guys here are must be ...


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Sep 18, 2006)

Ofkinheimer said:
			
		

> Which pill did you pop?



Purple ones, blue ones, and maybe a few yellow ones.

Matt


----------



## less (Sep 18, 2006)

kaspinio said:
			
		

> WHO SAID HIDAN IS NOT AN AKTSUKI MEMBER?!WHAT THE *** DID YOU EXPECT???I CAN NOT BELIEVE IT!ALL THIS GUY SAYING IT'S TRUE..HIDAN "IS" AN AKATSUKI...JUST BECAUSE U WANT AN CONFUSING PLOT DOESN'T MEAN THAT ALL THE SERIE HAS TO BE LIKE YOU WANT TO BE!
> 
> 
> 
> I DON'T CARE WHAT U GONNA DO U F**ING IDIOT!!! IF YOU DON'T LIKE NARUTO SERIES DON'T SEE IT!SOME GUYS FROM HERE YOU ARE ***HEADS!I DON'T CARE IF YOU REPORT BAD REPUTATION..SOME GUYS HAVE ALREADY REPORT JUST BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T LIKE MY THEORIES...A THEORY IS A THEORY!!.IF U DON'T LIKE IT SAY YOUR THEORY NOT JUST SAYING "YOUR THEORY MISS"..IF WE HAD SOMETHING FOR SURE THEN WE DIDN'T HAVE TO POST IT AND W8 FOR YOU OPINION!!!!.I STOP LOGGING IN THIS FORUM JUST BECAUSE THERE ARE SOME **HOLES WHO THINK THEY NOW EVERYTHING..SYPHER GO TO HELL I DON'T CARE AND EVERYONE WHO WILL STOP SEEING NARUTO JUST BEVCAUSE  THEY WON'T LIKE A PLOT....I LIKE THIS FAR NARUTO AND I KEEP SEEING IT CAUSE I LIKE IT THEY WAY IT IS...HIDAN IS AN AKATSUKI...WHAT DO I HAVE TO DO TO PERSUADE SOME COLD ASSES HERE?! STICK HIDAN'S AKATSUKI RING IN YOUR GAY ASS?!..I'M FURIOUS MAN WHAT DO U EXPECT?...hidan is not in true an akatsuki member..is a guy who just hang around with their uniform and a fake ring...oooor...hidan is not an akatsuki member yet cause he has to pass the "akasuki exams" so he can be one of them..IS THAT YOU THOUGHTS?...MY GOD THEY ARE SO UNEXPECTED! HOLY SH**T HOW YOU THOUGHT SOMETHING LIKE THIS?...come on


One of my new favourite posts ever. I almost repped you, but I didn't want to risk giving you rep-power.

Anyway, I also use this occasion to to direct the OP's attention to the last post on the previous page (my own, that is) and hopes that he's starting t see that everyone of repute disagrees with his theory, while dudes like the guy above agrees, if a bit rudely.


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Sep 18, 2006)

kaspinio said:
			
		

> WHO SAID HIDAN IS NOT AN AKTSUKI MEMBER?!WHAT THE *** DID YOU EXPECT???I CAN NOT BELIEVE IT!ALL THIS GUY SAYING IT'S TRUE..HIDAN "IS" AN AKATSUKI...JUST BECAUSE U WANT AN CONFUSING PLOT DOESN'T MEAN THAT ALL THE SERIE HAS TO BE LIKE YOU WANT TO BE!
> 
> 
> 
> I DON'T CARE WHAT U GONNA DO U F**ING IDIOT!!! IF YOU DON'T LIKE NARUTO SERIES DON'T SEE IT!SOME GUYS FROM HERE YOU ARE ***HEADS!I DON'T CARE IF YOU REPORT BAD REPUTATION..SOME GUYS HAVE ALREADY REPORT JUST BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T LIKE MY THEORIES...A THEORY IS A THEORY!!.IF U DON'T LIKE IT SAY YOUR THEORY NOT JUST SAYING "YOUR THEORY MISS"..IF WE HAD SOMETHING FOR SURE THEN WE DIDN'T HAVE TO POST IT AND W8 FOR YOU OPINION!!!!.I STOP LOGGING IN THIS FORUM JUST BECAUSE THERE ARE SOME **HOLES WHO THINK THEY NOW EVERYTHING..SYPHER GO TO HELL I DON'T CARE AND EVERYONE WHO WILL STOP SEEING NARUTO JUST BEVCAUSE  THEY WON'T LIKE A PLOT....I LIKE THIS FAR NARUTO AND I KEEP SEEING IT CAUSE I LIKE IT THEY WAY IT IS...HIDAN IS AN AKATSUKI...WHAT DO I HAVE TO DO TO PERSUADE SOME COLD ASSES HERE?! STICK HIDAN'S AKATSUKI RING IN YOUR GAY ASS?!..I'M FURIOUS MAN WHAT DO U EXPECT?...hidan is not in true an akatsuki member..is a guy who just hang around with their uniform and a fake ring...oooor...hidan is not an akatsuki member yet cause he has to pass the "akasuki exams" so he can be one of them..IS THAT YOU THOUGHTS?...MY GOD THEY ARE SO UNEXPECTED! HOLY SH**T HOW YOU THOUGHT SOMETHING LIKE THIS?...come on



*****dies******


----------



## clouded_fate (Sep 18, 2006)

ok, did i just get sent to a different dimension where the cover page with all the akatsuki members was never created?


----------



## Ichiju (Sep 18, 2006)

...What? I always thought it was Inari with messed up hair


----------



## clouded_fate (Sep 19, 2006)

no way would inari be cuaght dead with anything as wussy as a bigass scythe, inari is too awesome for those


----------



## less (Sep 19, 2006)

clouded_fate said:
			
		

> ok, did i just get sent to a different dimension where the cover page with all the akatsuki members was never created?


Oh, the cover! Of COURSE! 'Cause everyone who are on the same cover are allied, right?

no

That would make Narute allied with Haku and Zabuza, for instance, or Sasuke and Gaara allied with each other and Gamabunta.

You people really want this to be true, don't you?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 19, 2006)

kaspinio post make baby Jesus cry


----------



## John Connor (Sep 19, 2006)

H-O-L-L-Y  SHIT

MAYDAY! MAYDAY! WE GOT RETARDS THINKING HIDAN ISNT IN AKATSUKI


----------



## less (Sep 19, 2006)

Kobra said:
			
		

> H-O-L-L-Y  SHIT
> 
> MAYDAY! MAYDAY! WE GOT RETARDS THINKING HIDAN ISNT IN AKATSUKI


Yeah, that's a quite serious argument you're putting forth there, buddy.


----------



## FrostXian (Sep 19, 2006)

kaspinio said:
			
		

> WHO SAID HIDAN IS NOT AN AKTSUKI MEMBER?!WHAT THE *** DID YOU EXPECT???I CAN NOT BELIEVE IT!ALL THIS GUY SAYING IT'S TRUE..HIDAN "IS" AN AKATSUKI...JUST BECAUSE U WANT AN CONFUSING PLOT DOESN'T MEAN THAT ALL THE SERIE HAS TO BE LIKE YOU WANT TO BE!
> 
> 
> 
> I DON'T CARE WHAT U GONNA DO U F**ING IDIOT!!! IF YOU DON'T LIKE NARUTO SERIES DON'T SEE IT!SOME GUYS FROM HERE YOU ARE ***HEADS!I DON'T CARE IF YOU REPORT BAD REPUTATION..SOME GUYS HAVE ALREADY REPORT JUST BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T LIKE MY THEORIES...A THEORY IS A THEORY!!.IF U DON'T LIKE IT SAY YOUR THEORY NOT JUST SAYING "YOUR THEORY MISS"..IF WE HAD SOMETHING FOR SURE THEN WE DIDN'T HAVE TO POST IT AND W8 FOR YOU OPINION!!!!.I STOP LOGGING IN THIS FORUM JUST BECAUSE THERE ARE SOME **HOLES WHO THINK THEY NOW EVERYTHING..SYPHER GO TO HELL I DON'T CARE AND EVERYONE WHO WILL STOP SEEING NARUTO JUST BEVCAUSE  THEY WON'T LIKE A PLOT....I LIKE THIS FAR NARUTO AND I KEEP SEEING IT CAUSE I LIKE IT THEY WAY IT IS...HIDAN IS AN AKATSUKI...WHAT DO I HAVE TO DO TO PERSUADE SOME COLD ASSES HERE?! STICK HIDAN'S AKATSUKI RING IN YOUR GAY ASS?!..I'M FURIOUS MAN WHAT DO U EXPECT?...hidan is not in true an akatsuki member..is a guy who just hang around with their uniform and a fake ring...oooor...hidan is not an akatsuki member yet cause he has to pass the "akasuki exams" so he can be one of them..IS THAT YOU THOUGHTS?...MY GOD THEY ARE SO UNEXPECTED! HOLY SH**T HOW YOU THOUGHT SOMETHING LIKE THIS?...come on


​...................................


----------



## Shogun (Sep 19, 2006)

This thread is made of fail+male pattern baldness.


----------



## kulgan18 (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow some people are real good at detecting sarcasm.

Not me, see i think the people cursing at the OP cant see the it, and because they are being sarcastic, i fail at sarcasm.


----------



## kaspinio (Sep 19, 2006)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:
			
		

> kaspinio post make baby Jesus cry




thank you for your neg rep i realy do..u right for neg. me....cause the words i said are for some punkass like you...so do me a favour and keep serfing... oh.., and stick a waveboard in your ***....it wasn't my homour neither irony it was the truth...it was my thoughts about some guys here


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 19, 2006)

kaspinio said:
			
		

> FOR U BETTER TO KEEP SERFING!



I don't know the meaning of Serfing.


----------



## Snickers (Sep 19, 2006)

less you forgot the ring

and shogun this thread is not made of failxD. It's undeniable, though debateable truth


----------



## less (Sep 19, 2006)

'SNICKERS!' said:
			
		

> less you forgot the ring


No I didn't.


			
				Myself on the last page said:
			
		

> Same thing with the ring: common piece of jewelry, easily forged.


And I might add that we have never seen the rings do anything to suggest that they are in ay way special.


> and shogun this thread is not made of failxD. It's undeniable, though debateable truth


Like I said, you calling a theory based on nothing but pure speculation and fanboy wishes undeniable truth is not an argument. Nor does it make it true.

Why don't you and kaspinio start an Akatsuki Hidan FC in the joke section and just go on rambling there, as you are obviously not open for any sort of critical thinking, much less debate.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 19, 2006)

Make it and I'll join


----------



## Godeiche (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't think the Akatsuki would actually let anyone hang around in their outfit, with their ring, that wouldn't be part of Akatsuki or undergoing the (hypothetical) initiation process. 

That'd be like a biker gang letting some loser wear their logo and use their bikes without being part of the gang or on the way there... 

Just can't be.


----------



## dmaster2 (Sep 19, 2006)

So..Was this guy serious.


----------



## Shisui (Sep 19, 2006)

> So..Was this guy serious.



Hell no. Do you honestly think the Akatsuki would let some little pretty boy bitch like Hidan into their ranks? The dude is chuunin level, at best.


----------



## dmaster2 (Sep 19, 2006)

Gentz said:
			
		

> Hell no. Do you honestly think the Akatsuki would let some little pretty boy bitch like Hidan into their ranks? The dude is chuunin level, at best.


HMMM now I'm confused lol.


----------



## less (Sep 19, 2006)

dmaster2 said:
			
		

> So..Was this guy serious.



Sadly, yes:



			
				 1st poster said:
			
		

> This thread = serious business


----------



## dmaster2 (Sep 19, 2006)

HEHEHE ok I get it now. That guys a dumb ass no way they would let hidan in akatsuki.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 19, 2006)

^ I got my scans from Shittaro!, Zarotacky, and Inane


----------



## Jinnai (Sep 19, 2006)

The chapter where this is confirmed will be the chapter that ruined Naruto.


----------



## clouded_fate (Sep 19, 2006)

> Oh, the cover! Of COURSE! 'Cause everyone who are on the same cover are allied, right?
> 
> no
> 
> ...


that does not matter, that is a different cover page. everyone one that specific title page is in akatsuki, unless we are so stupid that we need everything clearly spelled out for us in little words, and i think the people who make the mangas have at least a little more faith in us then that


----------



## chaoserver (Sep 19, 2006)

No, Hidan Kakuzu and Zetsu are clearly members of sub Akatsuki, fools.


----------



## kaspinio (Sep 20, 2006)

Gentz said:
			
		

> Hell no. Do you honestly think the Akatsuki would let some little pretty boy bitch like Hidan into their ranks? The dude is chuunin level, at best.



man...you are for  !!


----------



## kaspinio (Sep 20, 2006)

So, some guys neg. rep without saying their names...only the "serf boy" told me..this proves that you are f**ing  **heads with balls , in your ass..keep neg. rep don't care, fuck you cowards, fuck you who criticaze without making "A" thread and not saying your opinion..and think i was just kidding, because the words i said were said for u and it was not humor neither irony


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 20, 2006)

Am I the serf boy???

WTF is a serf boy??? I'm spanish and I don't understand that word.


----------



## less (Sep 20, 2006)

clouded_fate said:
			
		

> that does not matter, that is a different cover page. everyone one that specific title page is in akatsuki, unless we are so stupid that we need everything clearly spelled out for us in little words, and i think the people who make the mangas have at least a little more faith in us then that


How about the blue haired character that we know _absolutely nothing_ about exept his/her hair colour. Should we assume whoever that is is akatsuki too despite that person never appearing anywhere but the cover? If you say yes and site the cloak-argument, I'm going to cry.


----------



## Snickers (Sep 20, 2006)

akatsuki ring ring ring ring ring ringXD (until we see her wear the ring, it's 100% sure).



So it's still very likely, as crazy as it may sound, that the blue-haired girl is * also* in akatsuki


----------



## less (Sep 20, 2006)

Aw nuts, you came out 

I was hoping this one would go on for some time. Anyway, good game, sir


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 20, 2006)

Another proof is the fact that Zetsu spoke with them and recogniced them when he picked up the cat and left. And as we all understand Zetsu is a known member of the Akatsuki(because he has been at the location when the entire organization has been assembled).

Thus Zetsu is the link that establish irefutable proof that Hidan and Kakuzu are members of the same organization. 

Case closed


----------



## FrostXian (Sep 20, 2006)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:
			
		

> Am I the serf boy???
> 
> WTF is a serf boy??? I'm spanish and I don't understand that word.



He mixed surfing and serving, he's obviously a worshipper of Cthulhu.


			
				kaspinio said:
			
		

> So, some guys neg. rep without saying their names...only the "serf boy" told me..this proves that you are f**ing  **heads with balls , in your ass..keep neg. rep don't care, fuck you cowards, fuck you who criticaze without making "A" thread and not saying your opinion..and think i was just kidding, because the words i said were said for u and it was not humor neither irony


I left my name, happy?
Why do you censor fuck in one sentence, then write it openly in the second? Just an observation.
And theres a "**" there, two lettered cuss?


----------



## Snickers (Sep 20, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Aw nuts, you came out
> 
> I was hoping this one would go on for some time. Anyway, good game, sir



I still recovered in time


Anyways Zetsu was there at the cave but still, he could be just like tobi. 

You never no. I mean did we see his ring ??

Also I re-read the manga and came to the discovery that Sakura * is not* the blue-haired girl.


----------



## Shisui (Sep 20, 2006)

> So, some guys neg. rep without saying their names...only the "serf boy" told me..this proves that you are f**ing **heads with balls , in your ass..keep neg. rep don't care, fuck you cowards, fuck you who criticaze without making "A" thread and not saying your opinion..and think i was just kidding, because the words i said were said for u and it was not humor neither irony



I would neg rep you, dude, but it looks like you've already been neg repped by LIFE.

*Suiton:* Heh. He's trying to spell "surf."


----------



## Sasori (Sep 20, 2006)

Isn't Hidan Sai's brother ?


----------



## Snickers (Sep 20, 2006)

Before we can really argue wether hidan is in akatsuki we must ask ourselves (besides wondering if the manga is wrong): 

What is the Akatsuki ?

The akatsuki is an organization with S-ranked criminals.
They are over the world hunting bijuu's and jinchuuriki's.

When are you an Akatsuki ? 
-Tobi, stated you can only be in the akatsuki when you have the ring.
-And you must actively participate hunting the buuij's assigned to you.
-You must have black nailpolish.
-Be strong.
-Akatsuki cloth.

So you must possess all of these following factors to be an Akatsuki.

Now let's look at Hidan:
Ring- yes
Bijuu-hunting: they are looking for a junchuuriki, however it is uncertain. Kakuzu who _seems_ to be Hidan's partner is going ''MOB'' -''Money over Bijuu's''. So if Hidan follows and participates (carrying the body, or at least considering) in kakuzu's action. He is also putting money over bijuu's. So their first priority is *not* catching the jinchuuriki in the fire country, but collecting money. So it is uncertain wether they are really actively hunting bijuu's. 
The two tailed could also be a hobby or hawt bitch who has money.

*But are you sure about that?*
We know that these two are hunting bijuu for akatsuki, hence the scene with zetsu. So this is most likely a yes two.  [Note that kakuzu seems more like a bounty hunter than an Akatsuki; If kakuzu is not an akatsuki, Hidan isn't either]

Black nailpolish: debateable: the polish might be purple or another when colored.

Be strong- yes they have defeated some chiruku dude.

Akatsuki cloth : yes (although we aren't sure if they have the original akatsuki brand. it could also be a fake ripoff).

So all we can say is that Hidan has alot of akatsuki feats, so I still stand by my original standing point : I still believe hidan is in akatsuki.

However this is bases entirely on the assumption ; the manga,databook and kishimoto are right. And zetsu,kakuzu are in akatsuki and the ring is necessary to be akatsuki.


----------



## Bresakar (Sep 20, 2006)

I love this thread!


----------



## Jiraiya-sama11 (Sep 20, 2006)

This theory is ludacris. I don't believe how anyone can believe this crap.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 21, 2006)

I duno...after this chapter...i'm beginning to think your right Snicks =/


----------



## Hagen (Sep 21, 2006)

> So all we can say is that Hidan has alot of akatsuki feats, so I still stand by my original standing point : I still believe hidan is in akatsuki.


​


----------



## Morcano (Sep 22, 2006)

Wow.  I don't think I've seen more sarcasm in one place before.  Heh.


----------



## pearl_master (Sep 22, 2006)

of course hidan is an akatsuki member. what else would be? clothes, ring etc. he is clearly akatsuki. tobi wasn't akatsuki when we first saw him we know this because he didn't wear the outfit and was windging about wanting a ring. first time we saw hidan he was wearing the whole gear. so proof says hidan is akatsuki.


----------



## pearl_master (Sep 22, 2006)

Flunitrazepam said:
			
		

> Great theory, however, I'm still not convinced. We'll just have to wait and see.



you honestly dont think hidan is akatsuki?????


----------



## Flunitrazepam (Sep 22, 2006)

Great theory, however, I'm still not convinced. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Snickers (Sep 22, 2006)

pearl_master said:
			
		

> you honestly dont think hidan is akatsuki?????


 I don't know what you've been smoking, I made this thread because it is *highly* debatable wether Hidan is truly in akatsuki or not.


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Sep 22, 2006)

I think Hidan is Italian.

kawaii deidei chan


----------



## Snickers (Sep 22, 2006)

Hidan is from the hidan village of spaghetti  [/no offence italian folks]


----------



## Sasori (Sep 22, 2006)

Mario + Luigi are Hidan's cousins.


----------



## Snickers (Sep 22, 2006)

proof and manga pages please


----------



## Sasori (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## Snickers (Sep 22, 2006)

Hmm interesting.

It seems the manga and kishimoto were telling the truth for a change


----------



## Sasori (Sep 22, 2006)

Who is this Kishimoto?

Do you mean Hatsumoto by any chance?


----------



## Snickers (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah hatsumoto


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Sep 23, 2006)

*gasp*  I never would have guessed!  Hidan's in _Akatsuki_??


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Sep 23, 2006)

did u need to post a theory to discover if he is a member


----------



## Sasori (Sep 23, 2006)

^ Do you have proof that he is a member?


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 23, 2006)

I didn't know Hidan was riding around in a spaceship form Gundam Seed Destinies.


----------



## Itachiowns (Sep 23, 2006)

Might as well post this pic I made the other day...


----------



## qOcOp (Sep 23, 2006)

This thread sucks.


----------



## Tabris (Sep 24, 2006)

My gosh, more crappy unfounded theories! D=<


----------



## gabha (Sep 24, 2006)

Is this fail theory still going on. Face it Snickers. You're grabbing on to straws.


----------



## pearl_master (Sep 25, 2006)

Hiruko said:
			
		

> ^ Do you have proof that he is a member?



do you have proof that he is not a member?


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you Captain Obvious.


----------



## ku1jt (Sep 25, 2006)

Hidan is.... stupid. He's only a lucky man who has an immortality jutsu and an awesome partner called Kakuzu.


----------



## Clandestine (Sep 25, 2006)

If i was a mod id shoot this thread dead in the head with lead.

but im not so all i can ask is that you pull the plug.....cut the show dave, cut the shooowwww.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 25, 2006)

pearl_master said:
			
		

> do you have proof that he is not a member?


I asked first.

The burden of proof is upon you.


----------



## Clandestine (Sep 25, 2006)

The proof is dead.


----------



## Snickers (Sep 25, 2006)

gabha said:
			
		

> Is this fail theory still going on. Face it Snickers. You're grabbing on to straws.


Yeh I'm still laughing at the noobs and retards due their lack of serious interpretation.


*looks at chileno's noob post*





note i'm laughing at you, not because your post is funny or something. 

svenjamin also seems to know well how to impersonate a down syndrome kid on drugs

anyways mori can close this thread though


----------



## Clandestine (Sep 25, 2006)

Dont start lashing out just because your a retard snick. Its unbecoming for a veteran forum goer to be unintelligently throwing random witless posts around like a 12 year old. 

Atleast i have noobiness on my side, whats your excuse for being a total waste for human flesh dumb ass?


----------



## Snickers (Sep 25, 2006)

Chileno said:
			
		

> Dont start lashing out just because your a retard snick. Its unbecoming for a veteran forum goer to be unintelligently throwing random witless posts around like a 12 year old.
> 
> Atleast i have noobiness on my side, whats your excuse for being a total waste for human flesh dumb ass?


you sir are retarded enough to actually go _into_ this thread by reacting _seriously_ on it. Making your mindset equal to this obvious useless''though funny''thread. Any person with half a brain can point out ''It doesn't make sense''. You're not a genious for doing so.  

This mister tard is a _joke_ thread,a parody on the million hidan theories running around lately.

You seriously need to revise on those kindergarten interpretations skills you have.  there is no skill

And seriouslywhy the flaming, can't you feel the love ???


----------



## Clandestine (Sep 25, 2006)

Its obvious this is a parody thread, funny is the word i do not see associated with it, hence the word *"WITLESS"*. If the whole point was to make me laugh i was  not impressed. who would ever take a thread with a picture of hidan with his head replaced by god knows who seriously.  

And what love, you threw that out as soon as you posted a**hole


----------



## Snickers (Sep 25, 2006)

Chileno said:
			
		

> Its obvious this is a parody thread, funny is the word i do not see associated with it, hence the word *"WITLESS"*. If the whole point was to make me laugh i was  not impressed. who would ever take a thread with a picture of hidan with his head replaced by god knows who seriously.
> 
> And what love, you threw that out as soon as you posted a**hole



Peter andre is that person, he had a hit song called mysterious girl. that however was one post not this threads main issue. Then you should say your incomprehensive attitude towards this thread origins from the fact you are ignorant of the data that ''single'' joke-post was based on. But don't worry it's a bliss xD.

And I didn't throw the love out, I just stated a simple fact (you being unaware of anything positive or relevant in this thread, making you ignorant in this situation).

Also do not come with bs like _I_ was not impressed, if you aren't impressed give me a negrep or something like that, don't go all sandy vagina on the thread , this thread is not meant to impress you, but other ppl. 
and the word funny is assiociated with this thread hence the reason i got repped 10 times for this and 6/7 were positive reps.  wait i'll quote something for you. 





			
				rep said:
			
		

> Your reputation on this post is Extremely Positive.


But anyways the road ends here. Since I thought 200 posts is a nice number to call a trash on. thnx you for participating struggling n00bling 

Dear Moridin,purpleVillain,orSomeone else.
PLEASE Thrash this it has been fun enough

THanx 

Snickers


----------



## Splintered (Sep 26, 2006)

Trashed upon request.


----------

